# Maybe we should elect Vladimir Putin as president?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Did a cut and paste on his speech. I like these ideas...and ain't it damn shame our political leaders don't have the where-with-all to protect our interests this way.

On August 04, 2015, Vladimir Putin, the Russian president, addressed the Duma (Russian Parliament), and gave a speech about the tensions with minorities in Russia:

In Russia, live like Russians. Any minority, fromanywhere, if it wants to live in Russia, to work and eat in Russia, it should speak Russian, and should respect the Russian laws. If they prefer Sharia Law, and live the life of Muslim's then we advise them to go to those places where that's the state law.

Russia does not need Muslim minorities. Minorities need Russia, and we will not grant them special privileges, or try to change our laws to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell 'discrimination'. We will not tolerate disrespect of our Russian culture.

We better learn from the suicides of America, England, Holland and France, if we are to survive as a nation. The Muslims are taking over those countries and they will not take over Russia. The Russian customs and traditions are not compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways of Sharia Law and Muslims.

When this honorable legislative body thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the Russian national interest first, observing that the Muslims Minorities Are Not Russians.

The politicians in the Duma gave Putin a five minute standing ovation.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I could double "like" that post Ralph.........


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

While I agree 100% with what he's saying, Russia does have serious problems with Islamic jihadic terrorism.
Look at the Beslan school hostage massacre in 2004 and the theatre massacre that happened more recently. 
It's in every westernized country now too, and the country's that haven't had major massacres yet are living on borrowed time. 
Someday, countries like the USA, Russia, France, England re going to pool resources together and fight this problem together, globally.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

So, after a wild night of doing not much of anything, I have this idea!

I am sending the Putin statement to each and every one of my Congressional representatives and the president with the statement:

"Do you have the courage to stand up for the Citizens Of The United States this way? Or should we elect Vladimir Putin as President?"

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No.....freakin politicians have no concept of the word "courage"....but rather are well versed on the concepts of bribes, kickbacks, and lobbyist.

Courage is not vogue in the USA....we are a country of wimps, thieves, entitlists, procrastinators, apatheists, atheists, and ignoramus'.

But, HAPPY NEW YEAR !

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You know that is a hoax right? It's been going around attributed to various politicians for over 10 years. Go read Putins actually speeches and you'll see they are both milder tone and obviously written in Russian and translated vs the wording of this one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ralph, thanks for sharing. I restrain myself from responding to the fittingly named slow guy from nb. Slow.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Does it matter who it's attributed to, its the sentiment in the words and the lack of courage shown by the majority of politicians in this country. I saw the movie V for Vendetta in it's entirety for the first time early new years morning after watching It's a Wonderful Life, yeah I know weird but interesting.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> You know that is a hoax right? It's been going around attributed to various politicians for over 10 years. Go read Putins actually speeches and you'll see they are both milder tone and obviously written in Russian and translated vs the wording of this one.


Whether it's a hoax or not, it expresses my feelings, my sentiments and my beliefs extremely well. I have forwarded it to each of my Congressional reps.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Given the erosion of democracy in Russia under Putins watch you guys pick some strange heros to latch onto.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> you guys pick some strange heros to latch onto.


Strange??.....the kettle is calling the pot black.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Given the erosion of democracy in Russia under Putins watch you guys pick some strange heros to latch onto.


I, for one, do not view Putin as a hero. Nor do I think Russia is a place I would want to live.

My points are simple:

1) That statement expresses my sentiments about what I believe we should be doing in the USA.

2) That the writer of that statement, be it Putin or somebody else, would make an excellent presidential candidate (assuming that their actions back that statement).

3) That I want our political leaders to quit mollycoddling every Tom, Dick and Harry that comes along with a poor-me story.

4) I have worked my ass off every day for almost 70 years. My typical workweek is still 60 hours. I have taken no free government handouts--ever! I am collecting SS and Medicare now because I paid into that system and EARNED it. I calculated in 2000 that, had I invested all of my SS and Medicare payments up to then at 5%, I would have had $454,000 in the bank at age 65.

And, I am sick and tired of paying to save the whole damn world when most of those bastards won't even get off their asses. Do I feel an obligation to help the downtrodden? Only to the extent that they are willing to help themselves!

Get my point?

Ralph

I apologize for using somewhat foul language.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No apology necessary!
if in the future, you don't want to use foul language, just get ahold of me an I'll be happy to do it for you.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Yep, and the bad thing is that he has a little boy that he will impression and make just like his sorry ass.
> 
> Regards, Mike


How do you know that?
My wife's parents are liberal, my wife is as conservative as it gets.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> My wife's parents are liberal, my wife is as conservative as it gets.


That's good to hear.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

So a country that was essentially built by the most ambitious folks willingly to cross oceans for a better life such that most of the lazy folks were screened out would be damaged by accepting more of these folks?

I'm gonna guess almost all of you posting on this thread had ancestors that came from the old world and you can bet your ass not all spoke english when they landed, and many probably barely spoke english after being here 75 years.

Its starting to disappear but even thirty years ago many folks grandparents here were pretty unintelligible from their heavy scottish, italian, ukrainian, german, irish, french etc accents if they could speak english at all. All their kids grandkids and great grand kids all speak english now. It took less than a generation. Even most native folks here now can't speak their native tongue, english or french only.



rjmoses said:


> I, for one, do not view Putin as a hero. Nor do I think Russia is a place I would want to live.
> 
> My points are simple:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> So a country that was essentially built by the most ambitious folks willingly to cross oceans for a better life such that most of the lazy folks were screened out would be damaged by accepting more of these folks?


If they were muslims, there would be a very high probability that we would be severely damaged at some point. This country is no longer the land of the free and the home of the brave. We are now the land of the overburdened and the home of the self-destructive.

Yes, our ancestors are all from other countries....but it is not 1816....it is 200 years later and the world is totally different and the US is facing external and internal threats like never before. You need to worry about Canada and your muslims and get off your high horse. All that you are interested in is seeing the complete collapse of the US. If that happens, you can rest assured that Canada will soon follow...it will be ripe for the picking by other power nations.

Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> So a country that was essentially built by the most ambitious folks willingly to cross oceans for a better life such that most of the lazy folks were screened out would be damaged by accepting more of these folks?
> 
> I'm gonna guess almost all of you posting on this thread had ancestors that came from the old world and you can bet your ass not all spoke english when they landed, and many probably barely spoke english after being here 75 years.
> 
> Its starting to disappear but even thirty years ago many folks grandparents here were pretty unintelligible from their heavy scottish, italian, ukrainian, german, irish, french etc accents if they could speak english at all. All their kids grandkids and great grand kids all speak english now. It took less than a generation. Even most native folks here now can't speak their native tongue, english or french only.


There's a big difference now. A difference that will change your mind, hopefully:
Back then, people came here knowing there were no welfare system of handouts. When people came back then, it was pretty much work, or perish. So the outsiders back then were hard workers, risk takers with as you said, lots of ambition. We WANT those people. 
Now that we are a well-established nation and have a government that welcomes outsiders with all the money, shelter, food, etc they can give, it attracts a different type of outsider. The new type of outsider may be one inclined to a life of laziness and living off our generous welfare system. 
BIG difference.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

How well is the immigration working for Europe?How well has it worked so far for the U.S. How many more bombings and shooting by Muslims will it take for some people to see the light.I don't know how some people can be so blind to this.

When immigrants from Europe came to the U.S. They didn't protest,bomb and have shootings.Demand special treatment,etc.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> How well is the immigration working for Europe?How well has it worked so far for the U.S. How many more bombings and shooting by Muslims will it take for some people to see the light.I don't know how some people can be so blind to this.
> When immigrants from Europe came to the U.S. They didn't protest,bomb and have shootings.Demand special treatment,etc.


Political correctness can make it very hard to see the light.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> So a country that was essentially built by the most ambitious folks willingly to cross oceans for a better life such that most of the lazy folks were screened out would be damaged by accepting more of these folks?
> 
> I'm gonna guess almost all of you posting on this thread had ancestors that came from the old world and you can bet your ass not all spoke english when they landed, and many probably barely spoke english after being here 75 years.


My great grandparents paid their own way here from Ireland, Sweden, Germany and Scotland. But they all learned English.

And they received no government handouts when they got here.

But that's not my point! I suggest you re-read my statements. And they apply as well to those people already living in this country--be they black, white, yellow, purple or green.

Ralph

Don't go the extra mile for someone who is going the opposite direction!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Edit-unnecessary. Deleted.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The post which was here previously was not well-though-out on my part. I meant no ill will toward Slow or his family.
While I do LOVE to argue, I attempt to do so in a "professional" manner.
I need to watch myself more in my posts; I have become to "comfortable" here and sometimes do too much broadcasting and not enough tuning in.

I resolve a lot of conflicts in my daily workings. Sometimes it is thru distraction and/or diverstion.

The previous was yet-another ill attempt to change the course of the Christmas time stress inflicted posts which have been plaguing this forum for a few days. Just like the general populous, tempers are short.

As I re-read it, it could be assumed that I was pointing at Slow. While I rarely, if ever, agree with Slow politically, I can professionally disagree and/or disprove the argument instead to getting into the sandbox and throwing turds. Slow, I apologize if I offended you in my post.

As I re-read it, I could not be certain that I was attempting to diffuse the situation instead of jumping on.

I think misunderstandings have been running rampant recently, and I will take full blame for this one as being posted in poor taste on my part.

I shall swallow my pride, do the right thing (for MY conscience) and replace the previous post with this apology.

I think misunderstandings have been running rampant recently

73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys:

While I do not agree with many of slowsuki's thoughts and opinions, I believe he is entitled (one of the few cases were I will ever use this word) to them.

One of the founding principles of our country, written by Evelyn Hall, is "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it".

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't agree with slowzuk either, but I think his son, or any other family member, should not be part of any discussion, unless it's complimentary in nature to the family member.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Hey guys:
> 
> While I do not agree with many of slowsuki's thoughts and opinions, I believe he is entitled (one of the few cases were I will ever use this word) to them.
> 
> ...





JD3430 said:


> I don't agree with slowzuk either, but I think his son, or any other family member, should not be part of any discussion, unless it's complimentary in nature to the family member.


The post which was here previously was not well-though-out on my part. I meant no ill will toward Slow or his family.
While I do LOVE to argue, I attempt to do so in a "professional" manner.
I need to watch myself more in my posts; I have become too "comfortable" here and sometimes do too much broadcasting and not enough tuning in.
I resolve a lot of conflicts in my daily workings. Sometimes it is thru distraction and/or diverstion.
The previous was yet-another ill attempt to change the course of the Christmas time stress inflicted posts which have been plaguing this forum for a few days. Just like the general populous, tempers are short.
As I re-read it, it could be assumed that I was pointing at Slow. While I rarely, if ever, agree with Slow politically, I can professionally disagree and/or disprove the argument instead to getting into the sandbox and throwing turds. Slow, I apologize if I offended you in my post.
As I re-read it, I could not be certain that I was attempting to diffuse the situation instead of jumping on.
I think misunderstandings have been running rampant recently, and I will take full blame for this one as being posted in poor taste on my part.
I shall swallow my pride, do the right thing (for MY conscience) and replace the previous post with this apology.
I think misunderstandings have been running amok and overly personal recently. Sorry I took part in it.
73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

glasswrongsize said:


> ......
> 
> I think misunderstandings have been running rampant recently, and I will take full blame for this one as being posted in poor taste on my part.
> I shall swallow my pride, do the right thing (for MY conscience) and replace the previous post with this apology.
> ...


Thank you,

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got back to this thread now couldn't find it on my phone. I think we all agree we can disagree without bringing family members into it. We all want the best possible future for our families we just disagree what this looks like.

So back on topic, yes I agree a massive number of muslims showing up in a country would cause culture clash, moderate muslims are still very conservative which really should cause more problems with folks like me than christian conservatives. You can see this in France pretty clear a year after Charlie Hebdo.

The attribution to Putin at the start of this stands out because Russia has a huge muslim population, 12% plus all the muslim countries on its borders. Many of the cheap undocumented immigrant labourers in Russia are also muslim.

Re demands of old time immigrants, why do we have so many types of churches and branches of christianity if they had no demands? Yes there was a period of very uneducated immigrants in the late 1800's early 1900's that made little or no demands and accepted anything given to them and any wage. American workers hated them. American capitalists loved them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> 1. Just got back to this thread now couldn't find it on my phone. I think we all agree we can disagree without bringing family members into it. We all want the best possible future for our families we just disagree what this looks like.
> 
> 2. So back on topic, yes I agree a massive number of muslims showing up in a country would cause culture clash, moderate muslims are still very conservative which really should cause more problems with folks like me than christian conservatives. You can see this in France pretty clear a year after Charlie Hebdo.
> 
> ...


1. 100% agree. Family members off limits is just common decency. A little good natured ribbing between individual members is OK. IMO.

2. Statistics do not support that statement. In fact I just saw that American Muslims align & vote 70% democrat, not conservative.

3. Not sure I understand

4. Right, churches were the support system for the impoverished, the ones falling through the cracks. Thats the way it used to be and it should continue to be. As a Christian it is a duty to "tithe" or donate what you can so the church can help those people in need. My church puts roofs on peoples houses in Appalachia when they're impoverished..

Those early immigrants you and I speak of had a desire to come here to start a new life. Early America was basically a pilgrimage from many countries. Difference then to now was back then, they adopted our language and culture and worked long hours to get ahead and they stayed. New immigrants still work, but they also enjoy our overly-generous politically motivated handouts and many times send their money back home.

Now there's too many handouts and a lack of incentive to learn the language and become an American.

I do see a lot of negativity from you regarding America. It really eminates from your words. It would do you a lot of good and you'd get a lot more respect if you'd occasionally bring up your own nation's faults and give credit to the majority of Americans for the things they do good for the world.

Just look at this website, it's made in America. Its here for the world to enjoy, learn from and associate with like minded people. You'd do yourself a lot of good to show some humility and a little appreciation once in a while. Just a friendly suggestion. Take it or leave it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've not meant to be negative about America in this case. For example we had the exact same types of capitalists here gorging on cheap immigrant labour but there is little written about it in general, I don't have a good reference for you to read about this like there is for the US. We had the exact same high tarriffs imposed in the same era of protectionism. It literally gutted our local economies for the benefit of Ontario's manufacturing. That is well documented but it's not probably interesting to you.

Canada is so similar to the US we are practically the same. I'm not holding my nose up. We had slaves up here too. We oppressed people too. We have stuff we aren't proud of too. We just never became more than a second tier player on the world stage so will never have the size of mistakes or successes the US has had.

The point about churches is that catholic and protestant churches were not friendly then. Each were not happy about growth of competing faiths. Intermarriage was taboo.



JD3430 said:


> I do see a lot of negativity from you regarding America. It really eminates from your words.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I've not meant to be negative about America in this case. For example we had the exact same types of capitalists here gorging on cheap immigrant labour but there is little written about it in general, I don't have a good reference for you to read about this like there is for the US. We had the exact same high tarriffs imposed in the same era of protectionism. It literally gutted our local economies for the benefit of Ontario's manufacturing. That is well documented but it's not probably interesting to you.
> 
> Canada is so similar to the US we are practically the same. I'm not holding my nose up. We had slaves up here too. We oppressed people too. We have stuff we aren't proud of too. We just never became more than a second tier player on the world stage so will never have the size of mistakes or successes the US has had.
> 
> The point about churches is that catholic and protestant churches were not friendly then. Each were not happy about growth of competing faiths. Intermarriage was taboo.


And Canada decimated its native Indian population, just like America.

But like you said, its not as well documented.

IMO, your sources of information are leading you to your negative opinions of us. I believe your information sources are the same ones available here in the US watched by America-hating liberals.

Better to balance your information sources.


----------

